

Javelin Hacked? - fredkelly
http://www.javelinjs.com/

======
devoidfury
Not a hack, just some dev humor.

From 2011:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110808141434/http://www.javelin...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110808141434/http://www.javelinjs.com/)?

Issue Tracker, date in 2011:
[https://github.com/phacility/javelin/issues/10](https://github.com/phacility/javelin/issues/10)

~~~
saticmotion
Even the first copy from 2009 on the wayback machine has the same message:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20090819161640/http://www.javeli...](https://web.archive.org/web/20090819161640/http://www.javelinjs.com/)

EDIT: Only now noticed the Hacked message, I thought the intro in the blue
rectangle was the hacker's message.

------
mp4box
It seems so.here is the page source

[http://pastebin.com/5hsFJLJZ](http://pastebin.com/5hsFJLJZ)

Edit: Maybe it's not.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7986872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7986872)

------
w-ll
OT: In the future, if a site is hacked and the hacked version is still up;
Don't directly link to it.

~~~
xtrumanx
Here's a screenshot in case they fix it
[http://i.imgur.com/RC0lkqO.png](http://i.imgur.com/RC0lkqO.png)

------
nilved
No, they're just like that.

~~~
Mandatum
Dev's are a funny, unprofessional people. I wish more people were like that.

------
wwwwwwwwww
the best thing to do when a website is hacked is link it to as many people as
possible

~~~
fredkelly
fair point, will SS next time.

